# Rough Day



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Ok, well so far this has nothing to do with Dawn. lol

I was having my friend drive me to a doctors appointment today and we got in a car accident. The lady in front was on her cell phone and just slammed on the breaks. There was nothing we could do so we slammed into her back end. We managed to stumble out of the car. I know we shouldn't have but I wasn't staying in the car while it was still on the highway. Her arms both looked broken to me and it took forever to get an ambulance out, let alone a cop car. They kept asking where I was and I didn't know. I really don't know the area. The 911 operator was soooo rude I hung up and called my mom while my friend tried. We finally got a cop car and ambulance. I refused treatment since only my finger was hurting and I wanted to go with my friend. I stayed with her until my mom and her family got there. She Called me later and thankfully she only had soft tissue damage, plus she still had the morphine on board and was feeling ok. lol 

I had my finger x-rayed at my appointment and it just looks like soft tissue damage too. I felt bad going but I was getting the iv medicine for my arthritis and there was nothing I could do for her. Her family had come and the nurse wasn't letting anyone in but her mom. :tears: 

Boy my chest is sore from the seat belt but I am glad I had it on or I would have a big head ache.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Well it's a good thing your ok.Sometimes those things are inevitable.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh Ashely I am so glad you are alright!! I am sorry for your friend to. :hug: 

Make sure that if your chest continues to hurt you get it checked out for a broken sterum. A friend of mine was even checked out at the hospital and they missed it!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thats awfull Ashley...I sure am glad you were belted AND your friend is allright...how was the driver that caused it? :hug:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh she was fine. Shaken, but fine. She was able to drive her car off. My friends car was totaled and had to be towed. 

Ya, the chest is really really sore tonight. I will get it checked out if I need to. The thing thats really bothering me is my right pointer finger. I think I really messed up the joint.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

on top of what you have been through lately I feel so bad for you


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Boy you sure have had more than your share of problems. I know that sometimes things that don't hurt right after an accident start to bother a person later. 
I'm glad you and your friend are OK.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Well she is doing ok today. I talked to her on the phone and she sounded good. Guess those pain killers are really working lol. Her boyfriend stopped by and picked up the accident report. I will stop by and see her tomorrow. I wanted to go today, but I am sooo tired after the show. My chest and finger are still hurting. The chest is a bit better but the finger is really not great. Very hard to type without using it. The joint is all swollen, but not black or blue or anything. Oh and I have some nice bruising from the seat belt across my waist.

Oh and get this. The cop sited her for not stopping! It was on the flipping highway! You aren't supposed to stop! They lady in front of us was the one who caused the accident. :veryangry: She just stepped on her brakes for NO REASON!. Sorry but grrrr. :angry:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

With your arthritis, the injury to your finger will be intensified...I know that with Methotrexate there are certain OTC meds you can't take but an Ibuprofin might help with the pain.....and yes, I too think it's BS that when you "rear end" another vehicle "you" get sited :angry:


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Whoa there- I wasn't going to say anything but it is never the person's fault that you rear end them (unless of course you're the victim of someone cutting right in front and braking,) - I know it is next to impossible these days to allow several car lengths because on crowded freeways people pull into any open space. But a person who has to suddenly stop (even if you can't see the reason,) is relying on the person following to have allowed enough room to safely stop too. That is the law everywhere.

It is a hard thing to do- and I think that people who pull into a space left for safe braking should be ticketed for cause an unsafe situation. So don't yell at me- I'm very delicate.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm allergic to Ibprophin, Advil, Aleve, and just about every other over the counter med except Tylenol. I guess I took them all too much. I tried arnica once... but that doesn't work.

I had some Percocet left over from when I had surgery on my knee so I took one of those. I checked with one of those drug interaction checkers to see if it was ok. Oh and my doctor said I could go off the methotrexate. He finally decided it wasn't worth the side effects. :dance: :wahoo:

*Edited to fix my spelling mistakes from my finger. :roll:


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Normally I would suggest icing it, which is good for reducing swelling. But it does seem make arthitis hurt more. But maybe a milding warm soak might help. Or a heating pad?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

people actually use the "rear ending law" (or whatever it is called) to their advantage and put you in a situation where you have to pay for their damage and get a ticket etc. It is called insurance fraud. :angry: 

It makes me so mad at how people drive here in NJ because they pull out in front of ou ALL the TIME! it drives me NUTS and causes near misses most of the time. People stop short, swerve into your lane etc. It is rediculous. NJ drivers are terrible and I hate this state because of it.

OH and Mass drivers are no better if not worse! (sorry Ashely I am sure you are a fine driver)


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh I live right next to Lawrence MA and they have like the highest insurance fraud in the State.

When you drive in Boston there is no way you can keep a safe distance from traffic in front of you. If you even leave half a car space someone has already cut in front of you. :roll: 

It's the third day and I am really feeling it today. My chest is wicked sore and my finger joint is double the size it was and stiff. My finger isn't really hurting though, unless I move it too much.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thats good that you were able to get through to the Dr. as far as the side affects went...hope the pain med works for you and the IV med continues to help with the arthritis pain w/o the methotrexate


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I visited my friend the other day. She is doing ok. Her knees got bruised also. We don't think her seat belt worked, but the airbag did. Her left arm is all swollen. I feel terrible, but I know she feels worse about the whole thing. I still have a hard time driving. I see brakes lights and my foot is on that brake in milliseconds.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

your reaction is normal and it will stay that way for a little while till you get comfortable again. after I was rearended I was so jittery when people came up behind me fast (or what I perceived as fast). I still dont like it but I am better with it. And it happend 4 years ago


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am just glad to hear that you and your friend are really ok. A few sore spots and bumps and bruises are better then not feeling them at all.

You said the the Arnica Montana is not working you you. Are you taking enough of them and are you taking the 6x. That is the best one to take. Maybe. Let see the 6 is best for all over body aches and pains and the 30 is best for one area. I just keep several bottles of the 6 at all times. Take about 5 or 6 every few hours under your tongue. it will help if you give it some time. It is not like other pain meds, it takes a bit for it to build in your body.

I am just glad to hear that you are all ok. God is Wonderful isn't he? everyone will rear end someone at some time. That is why it is called a ACCIDENT.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Ok, well I guess I did break my finger. My doctor said I had an Avulsion (sp) fracture. So I am heading over to my primary care doctor today to get it looked at.

Funny thing is I thought a fracture would hurt more than this.. lol. I even showed a ton of goats with this finger fractured. Ha ha ha :slapfloor:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ouch!

unless it is bent weird you can just get one of those splints at like CVS or walmart.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I bet the pain is not as bad for you because you are use to the pain, beings you live with it every day.

Take care of yourself.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks,

My primary care was closed today! So I need to wait till Monday. I am going to try and rest it a bit. My mom said she would milk for me since that is painful, but I feel bad. 

I guess an Avulsion Fracture is when a tendon or ligament pulls off a piece of bone. Icky.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

> I guess an Avulsion Fracture is when a tendon or ligament pulls off a piece of bone. Icky.


I had to laugh at your "Icky" as that is exactly what I was thinking. I hope your finger feels better soon!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

What a pain, now I have to wear a splint/cast thingy for a month. I need to milk one handed now! lol


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

talk about a very tired hand for the next month


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

yeah, Stupid thing just makes things worse. Now my wrist and hand :GAAH: hurts as well as my finger! :hair:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

when I milk I will send a prayer your way


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Is the injury on your right or left hand? Are you right handed? If it's not the hand you use all the time, then milking one handed won't be so bad...you'll just end up with a bigger forearm from working those muscles twice as much..lol....a lil' story to that one...I decided to get a tattoo (my first) in honor of my dad who I lost 3 1/2 years ago, any how, it's a small one and I got it on the inside of my left forearm, well the tattooist made a comment on how hard my arm was and asked if I "weight trained" well I chuckled and said "no, I milk 3 goats twice a day everyday" he was pretty interested to hear of my goats after that one...so if worse comes to worse, it wouldn't be all that bad to end up with well developed muscles. :greengrin: I do hope it heals quick though, it is such a pain to lose use of a hand even for a short while.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Its my right hand. The thing is so annoying and painful I didn't even wear it most of today. Woke up with my finger hurting more than ever before. So I called the doctor up and I am going in to see her again on Monday. :sigh:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I do hope you can get some relief from the pain before then, it must be awful to feel that on top of the JRA :hug:


----------

